
Everything you always wanted to know about mobile web, but were afraid to ask (PDF - Paul Fling's SXSW presentation) - eli
http://www.blueflavor.com/presentations/SXSW2007-mobile.pdf
======
eli
Admittedly it's not quite the same without, ya know, the audio. But Paul knows
his stuff. He also wrote the new Web Developers Best Practices Guide for
dotMobi domains:
http://www.blueflavor.com/blog/mobile/dotmobi_mobile_web_developers_guide.php

